# What colour is Peter?



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Hi everyone  Got my first mousie group last week and I'm not sure how to ID this guy. He has a full white belly and a full pink tail... the flash sort of over exposes him a bit, he doesn't look quite so yellow in person, more of a caramel/honey colour.

What would I get if I bred him to a black girl? or a black and white pied?

Thanks in advance


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looks like a diluted red, but it could be a diluted brindle


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

He looks pretty yellow in the photo, but even caramel/honey colors are still genetically yellow. In the US, that could be either Avy (brindle) or e (recessive yellow). In the UK, it's probably Ay (dominant yellow). Which one of those three genes it is will drastically change what you'd get if you bred him to a black doe.


----------



## Enron (Dec 5, 2015)

Oh thank you guys! I had no idea where to even begin looking so this is a big help 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny04 (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi I have the same prob as you!
I don't know what color Destiny is..
I posted a topic about this but it won't show up in this section...

so idk if you know what color she is but is her:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I think this could be a champagne; a nice color, I think. I love red eyed dilutes!


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Agreed! This looks like champagne to me, too. Also, props on good clear photos!

Edited to remove references to possible argente, as neither parent is agouti-based.


----------



## Destiny04 (Jan 14, 2016)

@moustress Thanks for your reply ! I looked the champagne color up but those mice I saw on those pics r more grey-ish than Destiny.
@Laigaie Thank you, she lives in a Glasshouse so the lighting is very nicee. You're sure it's an champagne and not an Argente?


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Show champagnes in some countries are not always genetically champagne, so depends on what sites you're looking at. The real champagnes are red eyed chocolates, and not grey in tone.

As for argente, she doesn't look it. But in general, argente is a ticked variety, and the best way to separate ticked from self is to look at the base of the hairs. If they're the same colour all the way it's a self, if it differs (in case of argente, greyish blue) it's a ticked/agouti variety. At least if we're talking non-marked mice, markings can make it a little more complicated at times.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Argente should have light orange tips to dark orange tips. Argente is one of the most variable coat colors. It is possible for a very light argente to look identical to a champagne, which should have a faintly golden/pinkish hue.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

....but since neither parent is agouti based, it's not argente. It's a Champagne tan.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Exactly. When I originally commented about argente, I hadn't seen the post with the pictures of the parents. Since agouti is a dominant gene, and argente is agouti-based, one of the parents would have had to be agout-based in order to have an argente pup. Since they aren't, and you said the belly was orange, we can confidently say that this is definitely a champagne tan!


----------

